# thought it was cheap



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Two leaders do that to folks*

BowTech and Mathews do that. Design bows so that they are not easily/cheaply adapted to a large range of draw lengths.

Some Martin and Hoyt twin cams were the same way. I don't know about their present stuff.

My Dartons have always offered modules. Used to be module changes were pretty much free. I've paid about $25 lately, but that's a far cry from what it takes to change a BowTech.

Apparently Bowtech also stops making parts for bows just a couple of years old. I thought I wanted to buy a used Bowtech. But I learned I couldn't get longer wheels for a Wheely 40 I really thought I would have liked to own. 

Mathews Mission division simply ignores people w' a draw over 30".


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Don Schultz said:


> BowTech and Mathews do that. Design bows so that they are not easily/cheaply adapted to a large range of draw lengths.
> 
> Some Martin and Hoyt twin cams were the same way. I don't know about their present stuff.
> 
> ...



all the new bowtechs are adjusted with with mods 

but any ways as for the thread starter you might want to post a thread in the wtb forum in the classfieds


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk jd9420. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT, good luck with your cams.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

*Welcome!!!!.*

i hope u have fun on this site i have (WELCOME TO AT.)


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

